# Can't get PSE10 to "Edit in" LR4



## Terri J. (Jul 14, 2012)

I have just upgraded to LR4 and PSE10.  In the past I was able to "edit in" PSE9 using LR3.  I would appreciate some pointers in getting PSE10 to "edit in" in LR4.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, Terri.

I'd try re-installing PSE10.

Beat


----------



## Terri J. (Jul 18, 2012)

I did reinstall.  This seemed to work along with a few extra steps to open the file in PSE10 which wasn't necessary in PSE9.  Any suggestions regarding this?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 18, 2012)

What few extra steps are you seeing Terri?


----------



## Terri J. (Jul 19, 2012)

In Lr4 when I attempt to "edit in" PSE10 I select "edit a copy with LR adjustments".  PSE10 opens but the image I am trying to work on never appears in the PSE10 Editor.  The additional steps I must take are to open a new file in PSE10, choose from my external drive where all of my photos reside and then start the work in PSE10 editor.  When "editing in" PSE9, the image I wanted to "edit in" would simply appear in the PSE9 editor and when I was done, I would save it and it would appear in my LR filmstrip and catalogue right next to the original.  I don't know what I have set up differently with PSE10.  Any suggestions/resolutions is much appreciated.  Terri


----------



## Grizz (Jul 20, 2012)

Terri for what its worth. I have the exact same problem (or had) with PSE10 and LR. It would not open the file in PSE10 when I sent it from LR, it would indeed make the tiff, PSE10 would open but no image would appear in PSE10. I never could get any help on why that happened. But I found a clumsy workaround. If I knew I was going to be sending images to PSE10 I would open Start PSE10 manually then start up LR choose the image I wanted to edit then send it to PSE10 just like you would as if it was not already running and Viola, the image would be there. Not elegant but it worked. 

I don't use PSE10 much anymore since I now use CS6.


----------



## Terri J. (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you.  I'll try it this way until I am able to get it to work like it should.


----------

